

When Smarter Isn't Better - kirillklimuk
http://incube.us/?p=58

======
OafTobark
Sounds like the author confused knowledgable with intelligence. Intelligent in
my opinion is knowledge applied well, not knowledgable people who make common
mistakes that anyone can make under a multitude of contexts

